# Andrew A. Bonar on the Father’s love for totally depraved sinners



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 18, 2020)

The world’s corruption was deep beyond conception. Earth was an open sepulchre; and each man hated his God. It was in reference to what he saw of this fearful enmity that Jesus said, in melancholy pity, “No man can come to me, except the Father which hath sent me draw him.” John vi. 44. They are so totally depraved, they are so wedded to their lusts, they are so gross, and sensual—so truly dead in sin—they do not wish to be freed from their covetousness, their envy, their lust, their power to draw draughts of pleasure from ungodly revelry, or from intense engrossment with the lawful occupations of life. They hide among the trees of the garden at the first sound of the voice of the Lord, even when he comes with grace on his lips, and goodwill to men in his heart. ...

For more, see Andrew A. Bonar on the Father’s love for totally depraved sinners.


----------

